
I made a game to play at the doctor's office. Friends convinced me to release it - mattecre
I&#x27;m a lurker of hacker news.<p>About a year ago I started needing to go to the doctor&#x27;s office on a regular basis. The doctor&#x27;s office makes me pretty nervous and I needed something to take my mind off of the whole thing. I created a very simple&#x2F;fun game that I didn&#x27;t feel guilty putting down when my name was called.<p>It&#x27;s called Two Birds One Stone.<p>It started as a crap-sprite, no menu, no objective mobile game. Friends and family saw me playing it and asked how they could get it. I shared the apk with them (Android) so they could sideload it. Some of them couldn&#x27;t put it down and told me I should release it to the public. Several months of slow development later, I was confident enough to release it.<p>I want to share it with you.<p>Gameplay video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=KzRqYFug-W8
Play store link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.MutuGames.TwoBirdsOneStoneFree
======
AlphaGymp
Games that you make just for fun are always the best. Thanks for sharing. I'll
check it out for sure!

